# Newssystem



## wiese (26. März 2002)

Ich brauch mal hilfe ich möchte gern eine Newssystem haben doch leider lässt mein hoster das nicht zu darum brauch ich ein HTML newssystem kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen mit seiten oder ähnliches.


----------



## sam (26. März 2002)

ein html-newssystem? wenn jemand sowas findet, bitte sofort an mich schicken  

nur mit html geht das nicht, wenn du nur html zur verfügung hast, dann empfehle ich das ganze immer per hand in die newsseite zu schreiben..........eine andere lösung fällt mir da nich ein


----------



## wiese (26. März 2002)

naja ich hatte ein Newssystem von 321news gehabt doch leider bauen die grad um und ich brauch für die zeit ein Newssystem wo ich drauf ausweichen kann.


----------



## sam (26. März 2002)

schau halt mal auf kostenlos.de nach, obs nich mehr anbieter für newsscripthosting gibt...


----------



## sam (26. März 2002)

oder gleich nen kostenlosen php- und mySQL-host:
rockwall


----------



## cassiopeia (10. April 2002)

Da gibts jede Menge Angebote, die meisten Hoster wollen aber dann nen Banner einbauen.
Wenn dich das nicht stört hab ich ein paar Links für dich hier:
Webmart Newssystem.de

Bei PHP-Scripten muss ich leider passen, da hab ich mich noch nie so mit befasst... Allerdings soll Ge-News sehr gut sein...such doch einfach mal mit Google...

Für Free-Webspace kann ich dir noch einen Link geben-der soll auch PHP-fähig sein-habs aber selber auch noch nie getestet-die schmeissen mich nur mit mails zu andauernd... 
Webspace 

Hoffentlich konnte ich helfen...


----------

